# Peoria IL Winter 2010



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Took some video this morning. Heavy crap. I'd much rather have 2 ft of fluffy snow that this crap.











Truck was working pretty hard, getting a trans this spring


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I didn't see you plowing concrete. Very disappointing.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

you can tell how wet that was by the way it snowballed up, uhg. what was your road speed? I was surprised not to see flyover, even though it looked as if you were doing 15-20 and I don't see a flap on the moldboard.

nothing like a mile long PAVED private drivewaypayup, your good, I would have had a couple of stakes on the opposite side of the woods and a few up by the ranch.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

truck sounded like it got a good workout there


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Grn Mtn;1009516 said:


> you can tell how wet that was by the way it snowballed up, uhg. what was your road speed? I was surprised not to see flyover, even though it looked as if you were doing 15-20 and I don't see a flap on the moldboard.
> 
> nothing like a mile long PAVED private drivewaypayup, your good, I would have had a couple of stakes on the opposite side of the woods and a few up by the ranch.


I would guess 15-20mph. There is the remnants of a windrow on the right side along the field, so I know where I am. It was marked out, but those markers have been covered in snow and plowed into the windrow.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet truck and plow, cool video. :waving:


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

tuney443;1009503 said:


> I didn't see you plowing concrete. Very disappointing.


He was, it was bituminous concrete:laughing: Just giving you crap. I would have looked alot better with actual concrete Sorry for the thread jump


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hummer81;1009705 said:


> He was, it was bituminous concrete:laughing: Just giving you crap. I would have looked alot better with actual concrete Sorry for the thread jump


LMAO :laughing:


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

That's a pretty typical snowfall here. Add to that trying to push up and down hills and the trucks really do get a workout.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice vid dude ! what is that horse farm ? Did you upgrade buyers lights on the blizzard


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

hummer81;1009705 said:


> He was, it was bituminous concrete:laughing: Just giving you crap. I would have looked alot better with actual concrete Sorry for the thread jump


Agreed.Whether it was the type that supposedly doesn't last or the type that does supposedly last---now that would be interesting to see.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool Vid John! I took some vids this am, but havent even taken the time yet to watch them myself to see how they turned out.......either way this was some heavy a$$ stuff and was definitely a test of ones equipment.



hummer81;1009705 said:


> He was, it was bituminous concrete:laughing: Just giving you crap. I would have looked alot better with actual concrete Sorry for the thread jump


:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

You guys are killing me. 



snocrete;1010331 said:


> Cool Vid John! I took some vids this am, but havent even taken the time yet to watch them myself to see how they turned out.......either way this was some heavy a$$ stuff and was definitely a test of ones equipment.


Fun times for sure Mike. I'm really impressed with the road conditions this time. Usually the lots look so much better than the roads, but yesterday and today they seemed about the same. Kudos to City of Peoria, Peoria County and IDOT...

I'm going to make this thread a catch-all for my plowing pics and vids for the rest of the year.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

someting tells me you don't miss that western blade one bit LOL . looks good man I like the buyers lights


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

mike psd;1011301 said:


> someting tells me you don't miss that western blade one bit LOL . looks good man I like the buyers lights


Nope, sure don't.  Thanks, they're a ton better than the sealed beam Western or Blizzard lights that were on there.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow, I really hate how the Blizzard Power Hitch light frame doesn't come off with the plow and has to stay on the truck. It's so hard to remove and makes the truck look so ugly.










:laughing:


----------

